# Are Game Soundtracks worth listening to?



## imported_rusty (Mar 21, 2005)

Well as the gaming industry is progressing & trying to be professionals in evry area -> the sound department of the games is also developing
Orchestras are being conducted for games and Music industries are booming.
Its even opened up a new career: MUSIC DESIGNER for games

So is the  music worth it?
Even digit has given OSTs of the Chronicles of Riddick, Disney & Tarzan & PoP SoT....

Which Game OST u enjoy? How many of u & which soundtracks are enlisted in your playlists?
List em


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

Dont know about the career part but yes, I like in-game music too. I just have the music from Max Payne, Max Payne 2, NFSUG, NFSUG2, PoP:SoT, DN3D and some others. My favorites happen to be the music from the Unreal/UT series, the end title song for PoP:SoT, "Late Goodbye" by Poets of the Fall in Max Payne 2 and my all time favorite, the "A Million Dollar Question" soundtrack from Max Payne 2.


----------



## sanolution (Mar 21, 2005)

cmon man havent u played HALO the track of that is like dyin stuff and believe me i was addicted seriously if u r fuck in intrested listen to those


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 21, 2005)

oh yeah.. UT rocks in the field too.. check out the tracks man.. they are awesome... (obviously all techno)... n then NFS UG2... OH YEAH...


----------



## anshul_sood (Mar 21, 2005)

Have any of you played final fantasy-X?
It has rocking Music, although most of it is actually Japanese.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 21, 2005)

POP SOT has good music and i vote that POP WW has better. Of course they are worth listening to if u really like western music. Even NFS U and U2 have greaaaaaat music


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2005)

i have a full section dedicated to gamemusic in my music collection, which has over 80+  favorite game soundtracks incl of tracks frm resident evil series, ridge racer , doom3 , pop sot, nfsu, maxpayne, enter the matrix, deus ex, final fantasy ,tenchu,freedom fighters,halo,vampire the masqurade bloodlines,nolf,etc etc etc, too much of them ..............
and i like them all.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey most game musics are irritating. The music from Riddick nd POP were not upto the mark.
Only the soundtracks from UT04 was fairly enough.


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 22, 2005)

*Loved OSTs of Silent Hill series*

Hi,

I loved listening to creepy OSTs of Silent Hill series.They were good! Anybody got the collection?

Bye!

GA


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 22, 2005)

I am surprised no one mentioned...
"Freedom Fighters" a great orchestral soundtrack...

And LOTR:ROTK altough the track is from the movie itself... But still it can called as the game's...

Other I like are Fifa 2003's songs especially "Complicated Remix" and MP2 and Mafia...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 22, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Dont know about the career part but yes, I like in-game music too. I just have the music from Max Payne, Max Payne 2, NFSUG, NFSUG2, PoP:SoT, DN3D and some others. My favorites happen to be the music from the Unreal/UT series, the end title song for PoP:SoT, "Late Goodbye" by Poets of the Fall in Max Payne 2 and my all time favorite, the "A Million Dollar Question" soundtrack from Max Payne 2.



m8 how did u get the OST of NFS ug n UG2?? i need em too..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2005)

@bala....ding ding ding Let me give ya a small hint....Torrent!!!!!!!!  

Ut And all its Version soundtracks are the ultimate piece of High Adrenaline Action Push ups for me.....So "die B1tch"  

Soundtracks are the Most vital parts of the game's today....The Final fantasy Series soundtrack was a whole Orchestra Type experience  Also they had a serparate Live concert of some of its tracks 8)


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 22, 2005)

ok m8 got the hint  never thought of it at all  ok lemme go grab sum nice hot music..

btw jus kurious r these soundtracks developed esp for the game or they get rights from sum one who already sang it.. cos in us u got a lotta rappers who perform at club levels..


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 22, 2005)

Well most of the games have irritating music like the radio station of GTA VC, but some games like NFS UG and UG2 have some HOT tracks !!!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 22, 2005)

@bharathbala2003/allwyndlima: Actually, no Torrent or P2P. Just started playing them via EA trax on one computer while ran an audio cable out to Audacity on another computer in recording mode.  You CANNOT rip the tracks. MP2 and others were easily ripped, but NFSUG2, uh-huh, no way! They're extremely secure.

@rachitboom2: One man's meat is another man's poison. I personally loved the radio on GTA-VC. I still laugh at the antics on VCPR.


----------



## neo_reloaded (Mar 22, 2005)

my favourite is prince of persia warrior within especialy "i stand alone" and ?Straight Out of Line? by godsmack


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 22, 2005)

I love music composed by Jespyr Kyd. So Hitman series soundtrack and Freedom Fighters soundtrack are at top. So are the "Poets of The Fall" from Max Payne 2. The Late Goodbye song is just too good!


----------



## moshel (Mar 22, 2005)

POP music from the digit dvd was gr8. Songs in fifa 2003 are the ones i liked the most. even nfs UG had good songs. Lord of the rings soundtrack is the best in all of its versions. ]

OK how to get these soundtracks into our playlists. EA sports games songs are in .asf format and so thats not a problem. but in some games there are songs in one file for eg. sounds.dat now i come to know that songs are coming from this file. so how to open that or if there is some other extension. or any other way to rip music?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 22, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> I am surprised no one mentioned...
> "Freedom Fighters" a great orchestral soundtrack...



i did mention it.........this one can not be missed  



> have a full section dedicated to gamemusic in my music collection, which has over 80+ favorite game soundtracks incl of tracks frm resident evil series, ridge racer , doom3 , pop sot, nfsu, maxpayne, enter the matrix, deus ex, final fantasy ,tenchu,*freedom fighters*,halo,vampire the masqurade bloodlines,nolf,etc etc etc, too much of them ..............
> and i like them all.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 22, 2005)

@moshel: I had a long post somewhere on the forums here on ripping NFSU/U2 music. Take a look at how its nearly impossible to rip them straight from the files containing them.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15014&p=136282#136282

EA has started using such extreme protection systems since they figured everyone was ripping their music from the game CDs. Ripping other game tracks are relatively easy.


----------



## Ashis (Mar 22, 2005)

After I complit playing a game....I usally save its Sound Track..It works like a charm   

........aaaahhhaaa...How good it feels to listing to those old Memories...Nostalgia   ..n all those adventure comes alive in the mind  

Iii... I dont know how u guys feel about it. :roll: 
 But it means a lot to me


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 23, 2005)

IMO Halo has one of the best soundtrack for games ever.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2005)

i just got the Half Life 2 soundtrack...it's made up of like 45 tracks....most r les than a minute long...a lil disappointed bcoz of that....but i thought HL2 had a gr8 soundtrack...of course, nothing beats the NFS games when it comes 2 peppy soundtracks...even the EA sports titles have gr8 music trax...


----------



## VampireBat (Mar 23, 2005)

I just absolutely love listening to Game OSTs. Its as gud as movie OSTs.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2005)

@enoo....well u had ur way and i had my way of obtaining the tracks....i feel the torrent way was the easiest and no fuss no pain downloadin the whole exclusive list of tracks


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

Doesn't matter where you get the soundtrack from as long as you get to hear it. Prof ripped it, Allwyn used torrent and me downloaded it from some links!

Btw, when one pays for the game, isin't one entitled to get the songs as well? So is EA's encryption of the songs justified?


----------



## moshel (Mar 23, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Btw, when one pays for the game, isin't one entitled to get the songs as well? So is EA's encryption of the songs justified?



I think it is justified. Cos EA pays for these songs, and if they are easily available in the market, then EA wont get the price back which it paid. so i think it is ok for EA to encrypt the songs.

And also these songs are made for the game, u have to buy the game and play it to listen to these songs.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

Ofcourse if EA pays for these songs, I am sure the cost of procuring these songs too is passed onto us. So if we are paying for the game, aren't we in essence, paying for the songs as well?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 23, 2005)

really dosent matter if ea gives the songs of the games we pay for . we finally get them the other way . u can't stop a fan from gettin his favorites . "i got riders on the storm" frm p2p.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 24, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Just started playing them via EA trax on one computer while ran an audio cable out to Audacity on another computer in recording mode.



i did this way, using audacity but with one difference. I changed my audio input from the micorphone to the speakers to get perfect quality and so i was able to do it on the same computer.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Ofcourse if EA pays for these songs, I am sure the cost of procuring these songs too is passed onto us. So if we are paying for the game, aren't we in essence, paying for the songs as well?



yup cody definetly agree with ya but thats what we consider from our point of view of purchasing the game but EA Dosent see it from that point of view but rather it just needs a overall boost for its games sales.....If in this process the Game's soundtrack is a major hit then they definetly must release a separate Audio Soundtrack Add-on along with the game as a Bonus Pack So that the soundtrack fans have the very pleasure of playing the tracks separately and not from the game itself  
But Since EA porvides high encryption for Its Games audio and Video files its tough for users to actually rip it in a simple way,Hence resorting to other ways like i used Via the P2P


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2005)

well, 1 thing 2 consider here is that not too many ppl buy original games...y should EA let u play the game sound track easily if u got it a pirated copy??? just a thought...i guess artists would want a higher royalty if they didnt provide the encryption....


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 25, 2005)

Nemesis, they just dont care if you get the legal or the pirated copy. Either way, the only way to get the songs is to download them via P2P, record them or use the EA Trax section from inside the games. They dont distinguish between pirated and legal copies. Everyone of them is denied access to the tracks.


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 25, 2005)

well if u ask me games soundtracks are worth a buck!!!!
my fav game soundtrack inlcudes:
1. NFS posrche 2000
it had some really groovy and techno tracks....the playlist was one of my fav.
2. NFS UG
consisted mainly of hip hops but again a nice collection of tracks and specially the opening track....
3. Medal of Honor....
the soundtrack of this game can give any movie soundtrack a run for their money..

ENjoy


----------



## devilhead_satish (Mar 28, 2005)

NFS UG & UG2 for me. And Crystal Methods Born Too Slow(in NFS UG) even one a grammy!


----------



## Arachnid (Apr 2, 2005)

StarCraft terran theme. Man I always harp about that one.

Painkiller soundtracks - The credits track simply rocks.

Quake 2. Q3A pretty much sucked and Sonic Mayhem really lost it with all the electronica crap in there.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey for me the sound tracks of these games simpe rock---->
 NFS-U2 (esp. the sound track from PAUL VAN DYK)
 POP-SOT ( the arabian type of music is really soothing)
 NHL-2003 (ROCK type of music, but it rocks  )
 FIFA 2005 demo (the song in wich the singer says "OO WAT A GOALL!)


----------



## girish_b (Apr 8, 2005)

the 'prince of persia warrior within soundtrack is a good one.  It's performed by Godsmack.


----------



## Tux (Apr 10, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey for me the sound tracks of these games simpe rock---->
> 
> *FIFA 2005 demo* (the song in wich the singer says "OO WAT A GOALL!)



nOT ONLY THAT  ONE.
every song ROCKS IN FULL VERSION


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 14, 2005)

*game soundtrack*

i love ut'o4 ,original ut,maxpayne 2's late goodbye,also love the nightfire soundtrack(damn! im inlove with 007).also lotr:bfme,and SYSTEM SHOCK 2's creepy sound.but the top 1 is SHODAN'S voice(when i 1st heard it in 2000 i couldn't sleep that night).


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 14, 2005)

Definitely. But the developer has to take care of that fact. Hire a good composer and let him take care of the rest. I liked the ones in NFSU and NFSU2. Even UT2K4 was nice enough. And oh yes, jumo into a car in GTA VC and turn on VROCK


----------



## godzi_85 (Apr 20, 2005)

liked the sound tracks from NFU2. and POP WW...
but i would love it if games could give more options of playing custom music.. like in motogp 2 and simcity 4..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 21, 2005)

Does Simcity 4 allows you to play your custom music? Heck! I didn't know about that. Let me Google some info on that! Thanks for telling though mate!


----------



## arunbj (Aug 26, 2005)

my favs

PORSCHE 2000        cool music 
NFSUG1                   hiphop & rock
NFSUG2                   hiphop & rock
MAX PAYNE 2
TRUE CRIME STREETS OF L.A.  hiphop
GTA series
MIDNIGHT CLUB II     techno and rap      nice game
many many more.............. I dont remember at the moment!!!!!!!!


U can extract by songs of EAGAMES using gameaudioplayer. But it works for games upto PORSCHE 2000.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Aug 26, 2005)

Music of Jesper Kyd for Hitman series is awesome   not to forget the sountracks of Half Life 2, Mafia, NFS series and the radio stations of the GTA series


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

I have listened to only 1 game's soundtrack in my life of games :
AOMythology...
Liked only that as it doesnt distract...


----------

